# Korean Dog Meat Trade Rescue needs Surgery



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know how big a heart everyone here has for Maltese. Well this one pulled at my heartstrings. Candi was rescued from a South Korean Dog Meat farm a few weeks ago.Yes they use these small dogs to makes soups or elixirs. :angry: A local rescue got her and flew her to DC where American Maltese Association Rescue picked her and another Maltese up. She's estimated to be between 2 and 3 years old. Our foster mom took her to the vet who listened to her heart and sent her to a cardiologist. Candi has a PDA, a congenital heart defect that will kill her if she doesn't get lifesaving surgery. She's scheduled for this surgery on Saturday. We're trying to raise the funds for her and we have another dog who has come to us (completely unrelated) who may also have the same heart issue. We're hoping people will consider donating to these medical bills which are rather staggering. No amount is too little; whatever you can spare is appreciated. Here's a link to all the info about her as well as videos of this dear girl. https://www.givinggrid.com/wscbej/


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Donated! Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Donated! Thank you, Sue.


Thank you so much, Elisabeth. :wub: We spend so much money on spoiling our sweethearts that I hoped SM friends can spare a little for Candi. She's such a pistol. :chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

She is too cute for words! Loved her video clips.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable. The dog meat trade needs to be shut down. Cultural relativism only goes so far in the 21st century. The bile bear trade needs to be shut down. Parks exploitation of whales and dolphins needs to be shut down. There was a story of a couple who got a pot belly pig from a rescue as a pet, but decided to slaughter and eat it because it was too much work. Our whole relationship with our fellow animals needs to reevaluted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> She is adorable. The dog meat trade needs to be shut down. Cultural relativism only goes so far in the 21st century. The bile bear trade needs to be shut down. Parks exploitation of whales and dolphins needs to be shut down. There was a story of a couple who got a pot belly pig from a rescue as a pet, but decided to slaughter and eat it because it was too much work. Our whole relationship with our fellow animals needs to reevaluted.


It's just really sick especially the way the torture the animals to make them tender. The younger generation in South Korea is not the one eating dogs. It's the older generation and their perpetuation of myths about animals being slaughtered to give themselves certain properties that is the core of the problem. Luckily a humane type of organization in S Korea is approaching the farmers and helping them shut down the dog trade and instead helping them start other types of farms on their property growing certain crops, mushrooms, etc so they have that economic sustainability. Proud of the Olympians like Gus bringing this to people's attention.But yes this world has a very long way to go in treating animals of all sorts humanely.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> She is adorable. The dog meat trade needs to be shut down. Cultural relativism only goes so far in the 21st century. The bile bear trade needs to be shut down. Parks exploitation of whales and dolphins needs to be shut down. There was a story of a couple who got a pot belly pig from a rescue as a pet, but decided to slaughter and eat it because it was too much work. Our whole relationship with our fellow animals needs to reevaluted.


Sadly, it's no secret that even in the United States, cats are killed for food consumption, too. I love Chinese fried rice ... but, after learning how wide spread the problem has been with people thinking they are ordering chicken dishes, but, instead are eating something else ... I no longer order fried rice with meat or poultry. It's sickening to think there are some restaurants that still do this ... until they get caught and are shut down. I still love Chinese fried rice ...but, even though I trust the restaurants I patronize ... I now just stick to vegetable fried rice.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> It's just really sick especially the way the torture the animals to make them tender. The younger generation in South Korea is not the one eating dogs. It's the older generation and their perpetuation of myths about animals being slaughtered to give themselves certain properties that is the core of the problem. Luckily a humane type of organization in S Korea is approaching the farmers and helping them shut down the dog trade and instead helping them start other types of farms on their property growing certain crops, mushrooms, etc so they have that economic sustainability. Proud of the Olympians like Gus bringing this to people's attention.But yes this world has a very long way to go in treating animals of all sorts humanely.


Sue, Candi is adorable. 

The torture done to so many innocent animals is sickening. I can no longer look at the pictures of tortured animals on Facebook. I know I am not alone feeling this way. Many of us have asked not to post these kind of pictures on our FB pages. It is not that I don't care. I do look at the pictures of shelter dogs needing homes ... but, to me that is different. I did have to delete another picture last night of a shelter that had a picture of euthanized dogs. It is just too overwhelming to see every day. 

Sue, I know Spoiled Maltese has always been generous with donations. But, with the never-ending need for these precious fur babies that need help and medical attention ... I am wondering if AMAR reaches out to GoFund, too. Just thinking of what other avenues there might be to help AMAR even more with much needed funds for rescues. You know I am happy to help whenever I can. :wub: 

Prayers that Candi's surgery is successful. And, once again, thank you, Sue, for all you do. :tender::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, Candi is adorable.
> 
> The torture done to so many innocent animals is sickening. I can no longer look at the pictures of tortured animals on Facebook. I know I am not alone feeling this way. Many of us have asked not to post these kind of pictures on our FB pages. It is not that I don't care. I do look at the pictures of shelter dogs needing homes ... but, to me that is different. I did have to delete another picture last night of a shelter that had a picture of euthanized dogs. It is just too overwhelming to see every day.
> 
> ...


Marie - I agree. Just heartbreaking and there are some links or stories I just can't open because I can't bear to see or read about it. Too much to bear but we do what we can to help in rescue.
We are using Giving Grid (that's the link I gave in my post and clicking on that takes people to that site) which is the same sort of thing as GoFundMe but even better they are a crowd sourcing organization that has embraced getting help for animals and in particular urgent care for them. They've been wonderful to work with...I beta tested a campaign with them this past year and actually dealt with the head of the company who was terrific and when I was doing Candi's campaign I reached out to him and got an immediate response. The good news is that we're only about $1500 away from our goal through that campaign, and it started yesterday morning. 
So great minds think alike. You are always so wonderful to pets and people in need. :smootch:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I donated! What a doll she is, thank you Susan for always helping spread the word!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, maybe I am not the only one wondering why AMA is reaching out to Korea to save pups? I am not opposed to it---more curious when we have so many pups stateside that need medical care? How did all of this start?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I donated! What a doll she is, thank you Susan for always helping spread the word!


Thank you so much, Denise. Yes she is just the sweetest thing. Surgery is coming up on Saturday. So glad to see people rallying around her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, maybe I am not the only one wondering why AMA is reaching out to Korea to save pups? I am not opposed to it---more curious when we have so many pups stateside that need medical care? How did all of this start?


Sue can answer for AMAR but Northcentral has taken a number of dogs from Korea as well; ours have come from a person in South Korea who rescues the dogs there and then reaches out to stateside rescues to get the dogs out of the country and to safety. If these dogs remain in South Korea they will most likely be killed in the slaughter houses. 

I can’t speak for AMAR but I know that Mary Palmer from NMR never turns down a fluff in need, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I agree. Just heartbreaking and there are some links or stories I just can't open because I can't bear to see or read about it. Too much to bear but we do what we can to help in rescue.
> We are using Giving Grid (that's the link I gave in my post and clicking on that takes people to that site) which is the same sort of thing as GoFundMe but even better they are a crowd sourcing organization that has embraced getting help for animals and in particular urgent care for them. They've been wonderful to work with...I beta tested a campaign with them this past year and actually dealt with the head of the company who was terrific and when I was doing Candi's campaign I reached out to him and got an immediate response. The good news is that we're only about $1500 away from our goal through that campaign, and it started yesterday morning.
> So great minds think alike. You are always so wonderful to pets and people in need. :smootch:




I even find the title of this post sickening, the words "K-D-M" and I just skimmed over the words, but I decided to re-read the title and opened it, I got brave. I will donate Sue, what a sweet little doll. I hope all goes well and she has a wonderful new home with all the tlc she deserves.

I just cannot read stuff on animals being harmed. I just feel I can only take so much, and even less lately, probably because of losing Dad and such a difficult year with taking care of mom and dad and siblings not getting along or just in small doses.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, maybe I am not the only one wondering why AMA is reaching out to Korea to save pups? I am not opposed to it---more curious when we have so many pups stateside that need medical care? How did all of this start?





maggieh said:


> Sue can answer for AMAR but Northcentral has taken a number of dogs from Korea as well; ours have come from a person in South Korea who rescues the dogs there and then reaches out to stateside rescues to get the dogs out of the country and to safety. If these dogs remain in South Korea they will most likely be killed in the slaughter houses.
> 
> I can’t speak for AMAR but I know that Mary Palmer from NMR never turns down a fluff in need, regardless of the circumstances.


Sandi -- same for us as for NCMR. We started last year when we were contacted about two Maltese in S. Korea who were saved by a rescue there from the dog meat market. Our coordinator Peggy in VA is the one who was contacted (she never met a dog she didn't want to help) and the dogs were coming into Dulles Airport. To just think about these sweet dogs being used this way pulled on our heart strings and we took them in. They are so loving and sweet. I think we've taken in 9 in the past year. As Maggie said, when you're in rescue it's very hard to knowingly send a dog to it's death, so we do what we can for Maltese in need wherever they are. Just because they're not in America doesn't mean they don't deserve to live. There are many rescues in the states who step up to help US dogs...the ACC in NY went from a huge kill rate to a 93% save rate with many rescue organizations contacted and taking dogs. Our big problem is having enough people to foster and if someone wants to foster a dog from Korea, that's just fine with us. We love them all.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I even find the title of this post sickening, the words "K-D-M" and I just skimmed over the words, but I decided to re-read the title and opened it, I got brave. I will donate Sue, what a sweet little doll. I hope all goes well and she has a wonderful new home with all the tlc she deserves.
> 
> I just cannot read stuff on animals being harmed. I just feel I can only take so much, and even less lately, probably because of losing Dad and such a difficult year with taking care of mom and dad and siblings not getting along or just in small doses.


Brenda - I feel the same way. There have been and are so many posts I can't read or photos I can't look at. But on the other hand, people have to know about things to be part of the change to make a difference. So sometimes I just make myself face things in hopes that someday what we're showing won't take place and need to be shown. Our mission in rescue is to save dogs lives and we don't care about geography. We just want them safe and able to be loved like our dogs are. Thank you for donating. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As I said Sue, I am not opposed to these rescues---just curious about how it was initiated! Having lived in numerous countries I would have loved to have saved many pups, but had no idea about how to do that---so am interested from that standpoint. 
I want to save them all---big, little, hairy, furry---but like others I can't look at some of the ads---if I do, I can't sleep & because I don't sleep well anyway, it is an issue I have to confront by not looking. I know all too well how awful some pups live. I would LOVE to foster but my two are not keen on even "babysitting" other pups---most especially Kitzel. I hope one day to be able to do that, but we don't have any rescues coming our way thusfar so it is ok. When the time is right we will be at the front of the line.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Sue can answer for AMAR but Northcentral has taken a number of dogs from Korea as well; ours have come from a person in South Korea who rescues the dogs there and then reaches out to stateside rescues to get the dogs out of the country and to safety. If these dogs remain in South Korea they will most likely be killed in the slaughter houses.
> 
> I can’t speak for AMAR but I know that Mary Palmer from NMR never turns down a fluff in need, regardless of the circumstances.


Maggie, can you please post the NCMR donation link?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Brenda - I feel the same way. There have been and are so many posts I can't read or photos I can't look at. But on the other hand, people have to know about things to be part of the change to make a difference. So sometimes I just make myself face things in hopes that someday what we're showing won't take place and need to be shown. Our mission in rescue is to save dogs lives and we don't care about geography. We just want them safe and able to be loved like our dogs are. Thank you for donating. :wub:


I understand Sue, and that's why I'm glad I decided to open the post and read. And it was not all bad, in fact it was more than good that this pup was rescued and saved. I know sometimes I will make myself do this and sometimes not, it will just depend on the moment I'm sure.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Maggie, can you please post the NCMR donation link?


Gladly!

https://malteserescue.homestead.com/DonationOnline.html


----------

